# Trouble getting my iwl5100 to work [SOLVED]

## peter_poulsen

Hi

I have a laptop with an iwl5100 netcard, and can *almost* get i working, but fails to get the dhcp working. I'm not sure that it is the dhcp though, as I cannot get it working with a manually set IP either. I have attached a typescript of how try to get the card working. Would greatly appreciate if anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong. Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

```
alexander ~ # modprobe iwlagn

alexander ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

alexander ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:76:b6:84  

          inet addr:10.0.0.16  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:8cff:fe76:b684/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:864 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:777373 (759.1 KiB)  TX bytes:120822 (117.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:31 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5d:9c:31:b8  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-5D-9C-31-B8-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

alexander ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          <<< snip >>>

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:49:B9:8A:B9

                    ESSID:"LigeHer"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=84/100  Signal level:-49 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: Unknown: 00074C696765486572

                    IE: Unknown: 010582848B962C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: Unknown: DD0408002800

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000c0c42691c5

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1613ms ago

                    <<< snip >>>

alexander ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid LigeHer key mypassword

alexander ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out

alexander ~ # emerge -vp wireless-tools iwl5000-ucode dhcpcd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13  USE="compat zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  USE="nls -multicall" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11  0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

alexander ~ # dmesg | tail -n 20

[   41.079366] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

[  152.005566] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  160.743731] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27k

[  160.743734] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  160.743810] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  160.743840] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  160.743925] iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN REV=0x54

[  160.768592] iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

[  160.769709] wmaster0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[  160.770776] phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[  160.770790] wlan0 (iwlagn): not using net_device_ops yet

[  161.122973] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  161.123173] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 33 for MSI/MSI-X

[  161.123229] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

[  161.129229] iwlagn loaded firmware version 5.4.1.16

[  161.284431] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:radio

[  161.284446] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:assoc

[  161.284458] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:RX

[  161.284469] Registered led device: iwl-phy1:TX

[  161.291398] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

Last edited by peter_poulsen on Thu Jun 18, 2009 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## peter_poulsen

Ok, I already have the first update: if I remove the WEP key from the access point and connect with 

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid LigeHer
```

 everything works fine. Clearly something is wrong with my WEP key...

----------

## peter_poulsen

I hate my life.... why is that everytime that I post a question, I find the answer seconds later??

Oh well, it seems like I used the wrong key, and had made a couple of typos in the config file. Sorry for disturbing you guys.

----------

## jbryner

Glad you posted..solved my problem for my card which was lacking the firmware ebuild.

----------

